# I am new here



## mt_empire_judo_man (May 9, 2007)

Hello,
       My name is Jason, and I am a 2nd Degree black belt in Judo from Virginia


----------



## JBrainard (May 9, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## Tames D (May 9, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Kacey (May 9, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Have you considered posting in the more general Meet & Greet forum?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 9, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## stickarts (May 9, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## Drac (May 9, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Enjoy the forums...


----------



## terryl965 (May 9, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting you may want to go to the meet and geet section so all member can get to know you,


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (May 9, 2007)

Welcome  toMT Jason.

  Where in Va. do you train?

 We have Dojos in Woodbridge and Fredricksburg, we do Jujutsu,  but Sensei has a  Judo background, as do a few of  our students, we Randori loosly by Judo  rules  standing  up, but  let the  grapple take it's coarse  on the ground.


----------



## HKphooey (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------

